# My taint. It is chafed.



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Just thought I'd share.

Now where's my Gold Bond :madman:


----------



## XS NOIZ (Jun 24, 2009)

When i first got my bike, i had the hardest time trying to stay at it. My riding buddies always laughed because of how sore i was all the time and tried to encourage me that it'll get better but i'd just have to stick with it. 

Needless to say, i think my taint has been scabbed over with as bad as it felt some times...but lo and behold i seem to have overcome it! Now i'm riding 20+ mile bike rides through the hills with my future father in law without problems. 

I do have to say that there were plenty of times i seriously considered giving it up though...after months of a wrecked taint, i just wanted a reprieve from the pain.


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe your future father-in-law had a reason for wanting you kept saddle sore.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I think the chamois in my other shorts is shot. The near 100 degree temps this week hasn't been helping


----------



## XS NOIZ (Jun 24, 2009)

Qatarbhoy said:


> Maybe your future father-in-law had a reason for wanting you kept saddle sore.


...we laughed about that actually. I told him my nuts were spent and he laughed. I replied, "don't forget, you've had kids and everything that goes along with making them...i'm on a 26-year holding pattern and counting". He's my boss, my future father in law, and my riding buddy...all rolled into one. (Thank God for awesome parents)


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I find keeping the taint hair trimmed short helps a lot. Don't have to shave, just trim it up. The long ones pull and rub.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

This thread makes me want to braid my ball hairs.


----------



## XS NOIZ (Jun 24, 2009)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> This thread makes me want to braid my ball hairs.


...um, yeah...wow. I'm so glad you shared that.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> This thread makes me want to braid my ball hairs.


:lol: I'm sure that will be beautiful.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

nachomc said:


> :lol: I'm sure that will be beautiful.


Pics coming soon! :headphones:


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

cornrows. It's what all the cool kids are doing.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

nachomc said:


> Just thought I'd share.
> 
> Now where's my Gold Bond :madman:


*Insert picture of Paul here*


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Dogbrain said:


> I find keeping the taint hair trimmed short helps a lot. Don't have to shave, just trim it up. The long ones pull and rub.


On a serious note, I have found this to work as well. OK, I feel like we need to be on a Dr. Phil episode...or maybe Springer....

"Men and their taint hair...braided or shaved"


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

i dreadlocked mine long ago, mon.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Sounds like you need some Taint Paint.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I tended to flex down there to lift me off the saddle a little bit so it didn't hurt as bad. A nice Brooks saddle (once it's broken in) is the best way to ride sans spandex for longer rides, otherwise just wear spandex.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Can we make this a sticky?


I kid...


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

My taint aint sticky.:thumbsup:


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Golly! I must have a really tough taint 'cause I taint never had no problems in that area. Either that or I have just been blessed with a really good saddle to start with.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

My cycling shorts are done. Replaced with a new pair and things are much better. Gold Bond saved the day ... well, it did it's work overnight, but yeah.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Pics coming soon! :headphones:


Followed by a detailed video on YouTube?

Yeah, I think I just threw up a little in my mouth...


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

I break the stitching on my cycling shorts' padding after about a year. I think my crotchal awesomeness simply wears the shorts out. I need to upsize my shorts next time.


----------



## zorro (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't says I've laughed so much at a thread. I'm new to commuting and was wondering if people wore their bike shorts. Perhaps one can simply stich a taint pad in their dockers and call it good. Wow, I may have just come up with a good invention...patent pending.


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

can you imagine - you show up to work, your walking through the office, you drop your bag...and out falls the Taint Paint.


----------



## GJC (Jul 28, 2009)

Anti Monkey Butt :thumbsup:

http://www.antimonkeybutt.com/index.php?src=


----------

